# First Colonoscopy and scared....



## bixa525

I am scheduled for a colonoscopy in 2 weeks and I am scared to death. Reading some of the post here has me frightened that I may experience pain and I am full of anxiety over this. I have been having pain on my left side and throughout my tummy for months now. I also have alot of heartburn. I worry about cancer because my grandma died from colon cancer. I know this test is important but I am really afraid to have it done. Just the thought of going for it makes me want to throw up. Is is really bad?


----------



## hope*

Hi Bixa







Please try not to worry i had mine done two years ago and i am the worst worrier for tests and i was fine i didnt even find the prep that bad, i'm having a colonoscopy and Endoscopy done around january again, near the same time as you, so if you want to talk you can always email me, take care x


----------



## Tágide

Hello.Don't be afraid. I made mine 2 weeks ago, and after read some topics of this forum and others I was very afraid, but its really easy.Try to make a good diet the days before, they told me 2 days of diet I made 4.I take Fleet oral enema, it didn't make me any cramps, and its not good of taste but its no so bad.Ask to make the colonoscopy with deep sedation, you don't feel nothing.Believe me I was so afraid, that when they were trying to anastesing me I couldn't stop shevering.But its really easy.My grandfather and a uncle of mine died with colon cancer, and didn't have anything, netheir polyps, I only have IBS-C, its not good but....Hope that everything goes fine with you.Sorry about my english I'm portuguese.KissesCris


----------



## jms1963

Hello Bixa --I too get very anxious/nervous before any sort of test, but the anxiety and worry of not knowing what is wrong with you (if anything) is worse.Some of the colonoscopy stories on here are scarey - it is so different for each person. I have had 3 colonoscopies over the past 15 years and have never had a horrifying experience like some. The prep is the worst part for me - depending on which prep you use, the stuff you have to drink is not very tasty, but not as awful as it used to be. Being a long term ibs sufferer I'm used to being in the bathroom for extended periods of time ...All 3 times I was so heavily sedated that I remember barely anything. I do tell them ahead of time that I want as much sedation as possible - being the wimp that I am !







Afterwards I was a little uncomfortable from the gas they put in you - but had no actual pain.I know it's hard, but try to relax and find comfort in knowing that you are taking precautions for your health.Hope all goes well for you. Let us know how you make out.Sending hugs,Jodie


----------



## pro211

Hi Bixa ,My colonoscopy is tomorrow and I'm frightened after reading some of the stories here too . I'm trying to keep myself busy today . I cleaned the bathroom because I figured I would be spending a good bit of my time in there tonight .







I'll let you all know how I do . If you get scared you can always email me . Sometimes it helps talking to someone whos going through the same thing .


----------

